# YIPEEEE!!!! Bianca, and Ella, Made It!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I didn't post about this. Just too worried, with Bianca's age, and health.

In any case, Bianca and Ella had their dentals this morning. 

Bianca had terrible teeth, just awful. Her gums were so swollen. And thick with tarter. I was thinking she
would come home with no teeth. But only seven were removed. She still has teeth!! :chili: 
I am soooo crying right now. I was so worried for her. I trust my vet, he's beyond awesome, but still
worried she wouldn't come home. It's always a worry, no matter the age.

Ella is doing great!!! They are both awake, and curling up with each other. How cool is that ~ :wub: 

I pick them up in a few hours. You have no idea how happy I am.

Joplin and Frankie go next Tuesday, so that will be another worry, but for now, this worry is behind us.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That wonderful. I know how you worry. I've got Tanner & Tony, my 13 year old IG, going in January and I've already started worrying.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww! that's great news deb. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Dec 16 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690498


> That wonderful. I know how you worry. I've got Tanner & Tony, my 13 year old IG, going in January and I've already started worrying.[/B]


The seniors are an extra worry. I was sick when my Daisy had her dental, at 13-years, and my Lulu's tumors removed at 15-years.

Like you, I've been worried sick about this. The vet wouldn't even go near her teeth, until she was antibiotics for 2-weeks.
And double check her blood work. 

I am thrilled. Funny, I've been thru this with seniors, soooo many times. Never had a bad outcome. But still worry sick.

I know you will worry. Just keep in mind, the risks are low, and it needs to be done. Listen to me, I'm the biggest bawl-baby
known to man. 

I'll definately keep you in my prayers. Hugs, my friend... :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful, we do worry about our little babies!!!! That is great that they went in together and they can be with each other until you pick them up~~I am so happy for you Deb!!!! Give them plenty of hugs and kisses tonight!!!! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 16 2008, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690505


> awww! that's great news deb. :grouphug:[/B]


Oh, Carrie. This is great news. It has been knawing at me. Waiting for the 2-weeks of anti's to be over with,
and the second round of blood work, the Phenobarbital, the pink hair, etc.

Oh, and listen to this. I put the food up. Can't eat after midnight. Bianca eats like a pig. She gets up, in the
middle of the night, for a snack, no snack, so, she ate her poop at 5AM, so I call the vet, "She did eat! She ate her poop".
Vet said, "don't worry, she'll be fine". I love my vet. He is very confident. He operates on reptiles, birds, etc. He is
very good with small animals. He is also VERY fond of rescues. He gives NMR a 40% discount, as well as, throw in many
"freebies".


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb so happy this procedure is over for BIanca and Ella and all went well! As you've said the risks usually are pretty low and most times the benefits outweigh them. but the older they get the more 'scarey' it is and being stressed till it is all over is natural. 
Now I bet they are going to feel so much better... and better for their overall health as well!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:dothewave: :cheer: :dancing banana: :celebrate - fireworks: 

Whew.. I am glad everyone is doing fine!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 16 2008, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690515


> That is wonderful, we do worry about our little babies!!!! That is great that they went in together and they can be with each other until you pick them up~~I am so happy for you Deb!!!! Give them plenty of hugs and kisses tonight!!!! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:[/B]



I'm soooo happy, too. I can't wait to pick them up. I love them.

And yep, they will get Kissie Kissies, and hugs from you. 

I was so scared. What a relief. 

And now, our precious little Bianca, will have a pain-free mouth. A healthy mouth. 
Wow, doesn't get much better than that. :chili: 

One more thing. When I thought her breath was soooo bad from her mouth. Well, I've 
recently discovered she eats her poop, so that may have added to the problem ~ :brownbag: 


~ HELLOOOOO, ya think???? Love the "I may be blind, but I can smell" LBB


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 16 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690524


> Ahhh Deb so happy this procedure is over for BIanca and Ella and all went well! As you've said the risks usually are pretty low and most times the benefits outweigh them. but the older they get the more 'scarey' it is and being stressed till it is all over is natural.
> Now I bet they are going to feel so much better... and better for their overall health as well![/B]



Yep, what bothered me the most, with Bianca, was that she was in pain, from her mouth.

I couldn't wait for the 2-weeks of antibiotics to take over, along with her blood work, after the
seizures. She's been with me for a month. I kept telling her, it's okay, we'll fix those teeth.

Oh, Terry, I am so relieved. What a weight off my shoulders (guilt). And what an awesome
outcome for Bianca. I know I have nothing to feel guilty about, perhaps I feel guilty for the human race.
For Bianca being in this situation in the first place. Doesn't seem fair. 

We love you, Terry. And thanks for ALWAYS being there for us. Couldn't make it without you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: 

Wonderful news!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news, Deb!! I'm so happy to read this. And so happy to think that little Bianca will be pain free! YAHOO!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690536


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 16 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690524





> Ahhh Deb so happy this procedure is over for BIanca and Ella and all went well! As you've said the risks usually are pretty low and most times the benefits outweigh them. but the older they get the more 'scarey' it is and being stressed till it is all over is natural.
> Now I bet they are going to feel so much better... and better for their overall health as well![/B]



What a weight off my shoulders (guilt). [/B][/QUOTE]


I'm glad it went well Deb.


If you feel too guilty... I can take some of your teeth out....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

aww thats wonderful news!! Thanks for sharing it :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690510


> QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Dec 16 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690498





> That wonderful. I know how you worry. I've got Tanner & Tony, my 13 year old IG, going in January and I've already started worrying.[/B]


The seniors are an extra worry. I was sick when my Daisy had her dental, at 13-years, and my Lulu's tumors removed at 15-years.

Like you, I've been worried sick about this. The vet wouldn't even go near her teeth, until she was antibiotics for 2-weeks.
And double check her blood work. 

I am thrilled. Funny, I've been thru this with seniors, soooo many times. Never had a bad outcome. But still worry sick.

I know you will worry. Just keep in mind, the risks are low, and it needs to be done. Listen to me, I'm the biggest bawl-baby
known to man. 

I'll definately keep you in my prayers. Hugs, my friend... :sLo_grouphug3:
[/B][/QUOTE]

So happy for you and your girls, Deb. I'll be going to St. Patrick's Cathedral this week to light candles. Crisse was done a month ago. Amen!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2008, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690547


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690536





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 16 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690524





> Ahhh Deb so happy this procedure is over for BIanca and Ella and all went well! As you've said the risks usually are pretty low and most times the benefits outweigh them. but the older they get the more 'scarey' it is and being stressed till it is all over is natural.
> Now I bet they are going to feel so much better... and better for their overall health as well![/B]



What a weight off my shoulders (guilt). [/B][/QUOTE]


I'm glad it went well Deb.


If you feel too guilty... I can take some of your teeth out.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:w00t: Steve.. you are too much!! :smrofl: :smrofl: I'm just dieing to see Deb's come back for this one :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 16 2008, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690544


> This is great news, Deb!! I'm so happy to read this. And so happy to think that little Bianca will be pain free! YAHOO![/B]



Oh, Linda. Thanks for being there. You were the only one I told. 

And yep, this was our last hurdle. It's all good now. She is comfy, happy, and loving life.
Well, I haven't picked her up yet, but she will be all of the above. :biggrin: 

Bianca is so very mouthy. Yep, just like my Daisy. I'm sure she'll be mouthing off in no time.

I'll post pics of both these precious angels, as soon as we get home. I can't wait.

"Oh, I CAN wait"....love LBB

"Shove it, LBB".....Joplin

"Crud, here we go again"...Frankie

"Where's my Pink Dress?'...Henry

"Oh, shove it, Henry"...Joplin

"I'm stuck in a corner"...Lulu

"I don't like any of you"...Winter


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690523


> QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 16 2008, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690505





> awww! that's great news deb. :grouphug:[/B]


Oh, Carrie. This is great news. It has been knawing at me. Waiting for the 2-weeks of anti's to be over with,
and the second round of blood work, the Phenobarbital, the pink hair, etc.

Oh, and listen to this. I put the food up. Can't eat after midnight. Bianca eats like a pig. She gets up, in the
middle of the night, for a snack, no snack, so, she ate her poop at 5AM, so I call the vet, "She did eat! She ate her poop".
Vet said, "don't worry, she'll be fine". I love my vet. He is very confident. He operates on reptiles, birds, etc. He is
very good with small animals. He is also VERY fond of rescues. He gives NMR a 40% discount, as well as, throw in many
"freebies".
[/B][/QUOTE]


You cheat Bianca - how desperate exactly were you to eat poop ..... (barf) ..

I wonder if the doc washed her mouth out with soap before he started the dental ..lol 

Great news Deb ...

I really want to try to start getting Bella used to brushing her teeth - she bites the brush  

So your vet will be only happy to see Stevie Ray .. how is that bugger by the way - he's getting crowded in that house with all those white fluffs around .. but then again - he has a whole room to himself ...lol


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL @ Deb!! DEb, please kiss the old gals for me!!!! I am so happy that they did well!!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 16 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690559


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2008, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690547





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690536





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 16 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690524





> Ahhh Deb so happy this procedure is over for BIanca and Ella and all went well! As you've said the risks usually are pretty low and most times the benefits outweigh them. but the older they get the more 'scarey' it is and being stressed till it is all over is natural.
> Now I bet they are going to feel so much better... and better for their overall health as well![/B]



What a weight off my shoulders (guilt). [/B][/QUOTE]


I'm glad it went well Deb.


If you feel too guilty... I can take some of your teeth out....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


:w00t: Steve.. you are too much!! :smrofl: :smrofl: I'm just dieing to see Deb's come back for this one :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO ~ I'll just have Peg Knock your's out...Gawwwd, I love you Steve. 

You, me, Bianca, and Lulu, will end up "gumming" our food. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> "Oh, I CAN wait"....love LBB :new_shocked: :walklikeanegyptian:
> 
> "Shove it, LBB".....Joplin :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ...


LMFAO, Deb!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh bless those little souls! And bless you Deb, for loving them. *hugs you tight* 

I'm so happy they came through ok.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad the girls are doing well. Oh how I hate to have our babies put under. Thank goodness they will be home soon. :hugging:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Really glad they're doing so well, Deb :chili: :chili: :chili: - and btw, yes, eating poop would most definitely add to the breath problem! :duh oh: 
(Maybe that's why LBB is in no hurry to get them back??)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Fantastic news, Deb!!! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're HOME!!! Good Lord, on the way home, I've never heard so much whinning in my life!!

Once they realized we were "home", they stopped the crying. 

They are both a bit "out of it", but love being home. 

Poor Bianca, thought she would get a drink of water. Well, she stood at the water bowl, for the longest time.
Then, bless her heart, she tipped over, and her little head fell in the water bowl. I quickly scooped her up.
She's okay, just out of it, and on my lap, at the moment. 

Here's a few quick pics. They appear to be stoned. Yes, Linda, Henry wants to hang with them ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww, poor babies! Are you sure they haven't gotten into your :wine: ??


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh poor babies!!!! Let them sleep it off~~~they are just in another world, but it probably feels good!!! They will feel like their old selves in the morning!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that all went well!!! Yay Bianca and Ella!! :yahoo:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Once again, I see Henry in a velvet smoking robe and a bottle of cognac, approaching the 'ladies'! (It's not a pretty sight - lol!) 

I'm really glad they're home with you, Deb!! Now you can :wine: :wine: :wine: :wine:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so glad that the procedure went well for Bianca and Ella. I know it's always a worry.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yea!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 16 2008, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690664


> Once again, I see Henry in a velvet smoking robe and a bottle of cognac, approaching the 'ladies'! (It's not a pretty sight - lol!)
> 
> I'm really glad they're home with you, Deb!! Now you can :wine: :wine: :wine: :wine:[/B]


i couldnt have said it any better myself 

glad everyone is home and your little universe is back in order! 

wine wine wine wine wine!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690640


> We're HOME!!! Good Lord, on the way home, I've never heard so much whinning in my life!![/B]


Deb you didn't say how the furbabies did on the ride home only you.  

I'm happy for the little sweet hearts that they have you and all is going well for them.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Whew! Thank God that's over. Bless their hearts...and of course yours too! :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Dec 17 2008, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690740


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690640





> We're HOME!!! Good Lord, on the way home, I've never heard so much whinning in my life!![/B]


Deb you didn't say how the furbabies did on the ride home only you.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: That was a good one ~ LMFAO 

I owe you one. Perhaps two. Hmmmmm, be afraid. Be VERY afraid ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just an update. Sweet little Ella is curled up on the worlds best bed and cover (from Sher and Linda).
She seems to think she "needs" the special bed, after such an ordeal. Lulu, and Bianca, didn't want her
on their bed before, but are allowing it. I wonder how long that will last.

Bianca is not resting, she's following me everywhere. I pick her up, hug her, and am so greatful.
She's doing amazingly well. She's a bit bummed, as the vet cleaned off her face, and head!!
Yep, pink hair is gone. I told her we'll make her a "rocker" again. I know she liked it. B)


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad to hear they are safely home again. Are all of these your forever babies or are you fostering them? They pretty much look like they are home to stay.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Dec 17 2008, 02:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690758


> So glad to hear they are safely home again. Are all of these your forever babies or are you fostering them? They pretty much look like they are home to stay.[/B]


I'm fostering Winter, Bianca, and Ella. I did foster LBB, Henry, and Lulu, but they wouldn't leave ~ LOL

Jops, and Frankie have been here all along. They're a good bunch, and have felt at home from day one.

That's why they won't leave :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL @ fostering Henry - LBB and Lulu - they are the PARTY !!!!!!!!!! those 3 ...

What would Casa del Caca be like without them ..........

How could LBB go anywhere - he's tried - he leaves, hitchhikes, finds a door, knocks on it - and it's Deb on the other side again .. :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1: 
He really doesn't get very far.

Hey Winter aint going no where - and no one will look after Ella and Bianca like Deb so - "8 IS ENOUGH"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 17 2008, 03:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690767


> How could LBB go anywhere - he's tried - he leaves, hitchhikes, finds a door, knocks on it - and it's Deb on the other side again .. :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:
> He really doesn't get very far.[/B]



OMG!! Lina, I am LMAO. :smrofl: 

That's flippin' hilarious. I'm laughing so hard. God that was a good one. :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB even hitchhikes in circles ~ LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Bianca and Ella are home and doing well. :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690523


> I love my vet. He is very confident. He operates on reptiles, birds, etc. He is very good with small animals. He is also VERY fond of rescues. He gives NMR a 40% discount, as well as, throw in many "freebies".[/B]


Debbie,
Would you consider starting a thread with the name & addy of your vet so all those of us who truly want to thank him can do so? 
IMO, anyone who gives a 40% discount to rescue deserves a thank you note.
:yahoo:


----------

